# Can I freeze this sauce?



## lyndalou (Aug 18, 2013)

I made a large batch of Bolognese Sauce yesterday and I am wondering if it will freeze well since there is heavy cream in it. I want to give some to my friend who is currently in the hospital when she gets home. What say you all?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2013)

Freeze it with no worries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 18, 2013)

Just like to add, if you want to freeze for longer times; freeze in tupperware, then once frozen transfer into foodsealer bag, It keeps lots longer.


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 18, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> Just like to add, if you want to freeze for longer times; freeze in tupperware, then once frozen transfer into foodsealer bag, It keeps lots longer.


 

+1 and that works for all things that will fit into a small container .. freezer burn be gone !!  Much less waste that way !


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 18, 2013)

I freeze my sauce all the time in freezer quart zip lock bags with never any freezer burn. There's a trick to it. 
Turn the top of the bag over itself to form a collar.This keeps the bag open, and protects the zip lock part from getting the sauce on it. Hold the bag in in the palm of your hand, and using a ladle fill the bag 3/4 full. Turn the collar back up and carefully expel the air before sealing the bag. Freeze them flat on a cookie sheet and then they stack nicely in the freezer when making a large batch. For gifts, the added bonus, is no worries about getting your container back.
Maybe everyone does this but just thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

Kayelle, nice touch - folding the zip part back like a collar.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Kayelle, nice touch - folding the zip part back like a collar.



Using a bowl or similar to hold the bag, fold the top over the bowl and you have two hands free to fill and manage the bag.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Using a bowl or similar to hold the bag, fold the top over the bowl and you have two hands free to fill and manage the bag.


Ooh, another good tip.

I use reusable plastic containers. I hate throwing away bags. I have the bags for the rare occasion. Certainly bags are handy when you are giving something away or taking it to a potluck.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, another good tip.
> 
> I use reusable plastic containers. I hate throwing away bags. I have the bags for the rare occasion. Certainly bags are handy when you are giving something away or taking it to a potluck.



Using a bag you can expel air to minimize freezer burn.  With plastic containers, there is usually air at the top.  Depending what you're freezing, this may be a problem.

Also, bags take up a lot less space in the freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Using a bag you can expel air to minimize freezer burn.  With plastic containers, there is usually air at the top.  Depending what you're freezing, this may be a problem.
> 
> Also, bags take up a lot less space in the freezer.


Good point about bags taking less space. I haven't found freezer burn to be a problem with sauces, soups, stews. I don't freeze pieces of meat in rigid containers.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 19, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Using a bowl or similar to hold the bag, fold the top over the bowl and you have two hands free to fill and manage the bag.



You're right about the perfect bowl for holding the folded over bag Andy, but I've yet to find one in my house. It works well for me to just hold it in the palm of my hand however. It's so true about flat frozen bags taking up much less room in the freezer and freeing up your containers to use in the refrigerator.  It's really nice to have a whole stack of bags full of sauce for easy pasta dinners!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 19, 2013)

I freeze many sauces, and milk and cream.  Freeze in a muffin tin, which is about a single serving, then plastic wrap and zip locks.

The plastic wrap keeps the servings from sticking to each other.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 19, 2013)

Cottage cheese containers are my tupperware,  and I freeze my sauces in them.  Never a problem with freezer burn either.  I do Foodsaver my meat.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2013)

Bigjim68 said:


> I freeze many sauces, and milk and cream.  Freeze in a muffin tin, which is about a single serving, then plastic wrap and zip locks.
> 
> The plastic wrap keeps the servings from sticking to each other.


I do that with stock. Thanks for the suggestion of plastic wrap. Sometimes they do stick together, especially if I put them in a bag instead of plastic jar.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 1, 2013)

I use the vacuum bags that have the pump to get the air away and make the seal. Wrap it in the plastic before putting it into the bag. For the sauces, we can and preserve them. 

Many times when we find the big sales on the meats, we make the soups and stews and freeze them in the containers of the size for the single portion. It is easy for DA to find those and it is the convenient way for me to prepare our meals when I am studying for the exams.

~Cat


----------

